# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New pics of Zeus

## awelcome

I am still adjusting to this new lens (probably not the best lens for this type of stuff, but I am trying to get used to it), so they aren't as tack sharp as I would like, and I need to play around with my aperture more and find that sweet spot.... but I did get a few pics to share today.  I was trying to catch him with his tongue out, but I think that's going to take a miracle of perfect timing... maybe some day.  I don't know how old he was when I got him, but I have had him for just about a month now.




guess there were more than a few... thanks for looking!

----------


## Carlos

Those are very nice  :Big Applause:  !

----------



----------


## bill

Very cool!! 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------



----------


## awelcome

Thanks, I think he's pretty cool too!

----------


## Paul

Very very good pictures Alicia! Mind if we use some for our Facebook page? we like to share members photos out when we can  :Smile:

----------



----------


## awelcome

I don't mind at all.  Last time they got a bit compressed somehow in the transfer so if you need a different upload to pick from I also uploaded to my album on here, or I could maybe load them to the page directly if need-be too, but I don't even know if the page is open for public uploads.  Anyway, let me know if you need me to do anything.

----------


## Paul

Lynn and Heather do most of the facebooking for the site. I will let them know you have some awesome pictures to share, and let them work with you on getting a good copy over to FB.

----------


## Happy Frog

I saw these photos on the homepage, they are really good quality - nice composition.  What type of camera are you using?

Your Cobalt looks great!

----------



----------


## awelcome

Thank you.  I shoot with a Canon 5D MKII, and these were all taken with my new Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM lens.  Would kill for a macro lens right now though lol.

----------

